
Study finds 76% of patients infected with Covid-19 show lasting cardiac injuries - seesawtron
https://www.boston.com/news/health/2020/07/27/coronavirus-heart/
======
misanthropian00
My heart also seems broken after a persistent cough that may or may not have
been COVID. Now I take heart pills and feel very old and close to death.

